# 1966 Fender Telecaster - $8200



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

CBS era and finish can be described as an.. un-refin.. a much better condition specimen sold at 12th fret for $10,500 a few years ago (❌ SOLD ❌ 1966 Fender Telecaster Maple Neck Blonde) but interesting nonetheless.. no idea of current pricing because Reverb is all over the map.

1966 Telecaster.. Here’s the wall of text if the ad disappears:

1966 Telecaster -ash body, rosewood Fretboard -plays like a good tele should Mostly original, everything that matters is there: original neck, body, tuners, bridge, pickups, the ashtray, knobs, strap pins, and the finish too: though there is a story behind that. This tele has been (over) spray painted black by a previous owner. It took many, many, many hours of wet sanding with 2000grit to get the black off, without damaging the original finish. Tiny remnants of the black can be seen if you look for it, and I left the area around the pickups, under the guard intact. The pickups are original, down to the windings. The neck pickup was potted in lacquer. The pickguard is a replacement. The pots have been replaced, the originals in the case. The 3way switch tip is a replacement. This tele was refretted by Rod at Get Rhythm Guitar Works. Plays amazing! It comes with original bridge cover (ashtray), pots, refretted receipt and original export case. All the latches work, very decent case, It weighs in at just over 7.5 pounds. Any questions feel free to ask: Test pilots welcome, but please no idiots and time wasters. Everything is disclosed , if I missed something tell me... -I pull my adds when sold, if you’re reading this, it’s available. -Will only consider offers made in person: no back and forth endless emails. -Absolutely no trades: precious metals no problem: Au-200 oz, Ag-3.25oz, Pt-5oz. In sovereign bullion, strong preference for small denominations and old stuff. I am willing to ship at buyer’s expense.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Probably a reasonable price. Those early CBS Fenders seem all over the place in terms of pricing. I saw a 1966 Tele with a refin body and a humbucker a fitted in the neck position but otherwise original go for $4,500 about two years ago. The 12th Fret one in the link is certainly top dollar but it does have a maple (cap) neck which is a lot more scarce than rosewood at that time and that feature alone would command a premium price.


----------



## HeresJono (Feb 26, 2021)

Mrserc said:


> CBS era and finish can be described as an.. un-refin.. a much better condition specimen sold at 12th fret for $10,500 a few years ago (❌ SOLD ❌ 1966 Fender Telecaster Maple Neck Blonde) but interesting nonetheless.. no idea of current pricing because Reverb is all over the map.
> 
> 1966 Telecaster.. Here’s the wall of text if the ad disappears:
> 
> ...


I would definitely pay three and a quarter ounces of silver for this. 200 ounces of gold? Probs not.


----------

